# What do you do in the moment of an extreme episode of dp?



## Aprilnm

What do you do to deal with Dp in the moment of it happening? Sometimes when I am stricken with an episode I try to self-talk my way out of the situation i.e life is real, my body is my body, etc... But I found last night something that helped me enormously was thinking of everything but myself. If Dp is an anomaly of self awareness then why not divert the attention from yourself... I layed down, took deep breaths and thought about people in my life that I care about, wondered what their day was like, thought about my mom, my boyfriend, etc. This brought me back to reality, and gave me a sense of peace, I ended up falling asleep! I felt that ignoring my symptoms and self awareness helped enormously. What are your tactics for handling an episode?


----------



## Sam-

.


----------



## Guest

Ignoring myself works for me too! I usually focus on small tasks and say them out in my head when I do them, to keep me focused on something other than me, until my anxiety dissipates.


----------



## seafoamwinter

I just tell myself that I caused it because I couldn't handle feeling whatever my body is trying to suppress.


----------



## Anesthetic

I focus on my daughter and it seems to help a lot.


----------



## chelsy010

I watch TV, and do self talk if I am not at home to calm me down. But the tv helps me out alot. Was not able to focus on it but now I can watch a movie and be totally focused on it at that momemt I don't even remember about the dp.


----------



## laufke1

Movies can help you to forget about your DP or just to go out with your friends and talk with them...


----------



## Midnight

What do you mean an 'episode of DP'???

I have it constantly, as I thought everyone else did?


----------



## CharlieFreak

During my experience, I would let it happen. Allow it to take over me. Look at it in the eyes and say,"Give me all you've got"


----------



## Mel anie

I laugh.


----------



## xxmdogxx

Midnight said:


> What do you mean an 'episode of DP'???
> 
> I have it constantly, as I thought everyone else did? yea lol .................


----------



## xxmdogxx

Aprilnm said:


> What do you do to deal with Dp in the moment of it happening? Sometimes when I am stricken with an episode I try to self-talk my way out of the situation i.e life is real, my body is my body, etc... But I found last night something that helped me enormously was thinking of everything but myself. If Dp is an anomaly of self awareness then why not divert the attention from yourself... I layed down, took deep breaths and thought about people in my life that I care about, wondered what their day was like, thought about my mom, my boyfriend, etc. This brought me back to reality, and gave me a sense of peace, I ended up falling asleep! I felt that ignoring my symptoms and self awareness helped enormously. What are your tactics for handling an episode?


yes that is very wise of you to do and eventually it will just be over i tend to just get in bed and focus on the relaxation of my body but if your at work then you just got to buckle down son... there aint no rules with DP


----------



## mipmunk40

Midnight said:


> What do you mean an 'episode of DP'???
> 
> I have it constantly, as I thought everyone else did?


Exactly, episode of DP. I have had it constantly 24/7 for 5 months, one big long episode, the only time I feel good is when I am asleep, cos then I am not suffering with it. Unfortunately for me it is with me from the moment I awake to the moment I sleep. My life ended when this DP began, it is no life for me, just an existence......


----------



## Haumea

> I have it constantly, as I thought everyone else did?


There's episodic and chronic DP. Some people here only have episodic DP.

There's a lot of confusion on this board because people frequently don't distinguish between the two.


----------



## AppleNick

If I ever get to the point where I'm struggling to hold myself together and I am in a situation where I can't just melt down (such as when I have to drive or am in a public place), I usually stop, take a look around and say to myself: Okay, what exactly is so weird about what's going on? Anything concrete that there is for me to be scared of? I'm here on Earth as I have been, and this is the same body I spend all my time in. Nothing is amiss. That dissociative fog creeped up on me and I needed to clear the air.

If I spiral into a panic attack as a response to the little DP attack though, there's not much I can do. Just wade through 15 minutes of fright and just know that I'll get through it all.


----------



## sadrobot

I watch TV and I try to eat, even if it's really weird to do these things when I have an episode


----------



## sheldon780

I think there are still degrees of sevarity even if you have it constantly. Like for me when it's real bad ill feel kinda panicy, it starts to feel way more physical then the constant detachment feeling. I just let it pass and I try not to over-react. I just say "ive done this a million times, its going to be ok" and it usualy becomes more bearable within like 10-20 min.


----------



## mipmunk40

I have constant DP 24/7 every day, always feels horrible, unless I am sleep which is bliss.


----------

